# Diamondback DB380



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

My buddy bought one of these the other day and I really like the feel of it but I dunno about it, does anyone know anything about it :watching:


----------



## Fire & Ice (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah! I wish someone would post a review. The DB380 feels better in the hand than the Ruger LCP. I was thinking about buying a LCP until I held the DB. now i,m holding off. I know that they are made in Cocoa Florida and carry a lifetime warranty. The company is also associated with Diamondback Air Boats. I believe the plans are in the works for a 9mm to come out next year.
Here is the web site. http://www.diamondbackfirearms.com/

This is a new Forum that is in the making. http://www.diamondbacktalk.com/forum/index.php


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I just took notice of these guns yesterday. They are nice looking weapons and seem to feel pretty good. My first inclination is to like the gun but as an untested entity I am apprehensive. The founders are old Kel Tec guys which also gives me an uneasy feeling about them, only because I have had a bad experiance with KT and those 2 guys probably had zero to do with my issue. I want to buy one but I don't want to be stuck with one. Anyone have one and shoot it? I read the new forum and it is just what is to be expected from a forum for a new gun.

I do like the way it looks.

RCG


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Fire & Ice said:


> Yeah! I wish someone would post a review. The DB380 feels better in the hand than the Ruger LCP. I was thinking about buying a LCP until I held the DB. now i,m holding off. I know that they are made in Cocoa Florida and carry a lifetime warranty. The company is also associated with Diamondback Air Boats. I believe the plans are in the works for a 9mm to come out next year.
> Here is the web site. http://www.diamondbackfirearms.com/
> This is a new Forum that is in the making. http://www.diamondbacktalk.com/forum/index.php


I've been researching them a bit as I'm in the market for a pocket pistol. I found mixed reviews. Some have absolutely no problem with them, others are loaded with problems. Do a google search on "Diamondback DB.380 reviews", and you'll find a bunch of info.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a thread from Diamondback's forum.
http://www.diamondbacktalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=41


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fire & Ice said:


> Yeah! I wish someone would post a review. The DB380 feels better in the hand than the Ruger LCP. I was thinking about buying a LCP until I held the DB. now i,m holding off. I know that they are made in Cocoa Florida and carry a lifetime warranty. The company is also associated with Diamondback Air Boats. I believe the plans are in the works for a 9mm to come out next year.
> Here is the web site. Diamondback Site
> 
> This is a new Forum that is in the making. DiamondbackTalk.com


Cool, thanks for the link, I added it to my bookmarks and forum. I just bought one of these so this new forum will be helpful.
Once I get a chance to pick up some ammo and get it to the range I'll post a quick review.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Cool, thanks for the link, I added it to my bookmarks and forum. I just bought one of these so this new forum will be helpful.
> Once I get a chance to pick up some ammo and get it to the range I'll post a quick review.


Diamondbacktalk has very little good to say about the gun. I have never seen so much bad about the weapon of topic as I see in the DB forum. I can't tell you how glad I am I did not purchase one the good looking little things.

The LGS here sold 4 and all 4 have had to make the long trip back to Florida. 100% is not what I was hoping to see.

Good Luck with your new gun man, I hope you got a good one!

RCG


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I recently got a chance to shoot a lot of rounds through a DB 380 owned by a listener to my show. I did a review on it, you can listen to it here, Diamondback .380acp Review | Handgun World Show


----------



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought one. Have about 150 rounds through it. I AM NOT A GOOD CRITIC! 
I like the little gun but I have had some loading issues. Might be me, the gun the ammo I don't know and it is not enough for me to throw it in the lake yet but if I find enough shells to shoot through it again I'll let ya know. I sure did like the looks of it. Hope it turns out to be what I thought it was.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> Diamondbacktalk has very little good to say about the gun. I have never seen so much bad about the weapon of topic as I see in the DB forum. I can't tell you how glad I am I did not purchase one the good looking little things.
> 
> The LGS here sold 4 and all 4 have had to make the long trip back to Florida. 100% is not what I was hoping to see.
> 
> ...


Well. So far it has been reliable. As long as you do not ride the side any it will feed 100% every time. 
I have very few rounds through it yet. So I can not give a real report other than what I may have said sprinkled around the forum.
If the gun in the end turns out to be a turd (which I hope it is not) it will not be the first or last gun that I have purchased that was sold at a loss, and a lesson learned with the purchase. Much more costly was my lesson learned with Taurus. So I live and learned. 
I think DB will be ok in the end. I hope it will. Time will tell.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jun 2, 2010)

I purchased my DB in March. I have over 500 rounds threw it and love it. It's grip is comfortable. Recoil is minimal. And it looks good. All in all I think DB has done a great job.


----------

